# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  WLan Expert for PrismII for Win

## papashark

Το βρήκα πρόσφατα, δεν ξέρω εάν κάποιοι το έχουν δοκιμάσει, το καλύτερο από όλα είναι ότι έχει ρύθμισει ισχύς εξόδου σαν client.

Η σελίδα είναι η All About Jake

Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το πρόγραμμα από εδώ κατευθείαν

Το πρόγραμμα δείχνει να έχει και άλλα χρήσιμα στοιχεία.

_____________________________________________________________

WLANexpert 

Jake: Thanks to Dennis Rex again for sending me WLANexpert to host, and doing this great write up! 

WLAN Expert is a wireless client utility designed to work with the PRISM chipset by Intersil. The Linksys WPC11 is the only client card I've tested, although many manufacturers use this silicon. Intersil counts Alcatel, Cisco, Compaq, Nokia, Nortel, Samsung and Siemens among its OEMs. 

The main screen offers signal strength, errors, interference (all in dBm) as well as channel, SSID and speed indicators:



You are also given the option to attenuate the transmit power of the client via the Tx Power tab. Usage? Testing, improving security, reducing interference. Attenuation is in 10mW increments (decrements?). Default setting is full power



There is also an antenna test, measuring the standing wave ratio of the antenna, 1.0 VSWR is perfect. Higher is poorer. Nice feature if you're rolling your own. The values change as the distance from the base unit changes, so I'm not sure of the accuracy. Output is graphed and the antenna rated nice, good, poor. 



Additional detail can be view on the Information screen. 



You can scan the available channels for a graph of the signal strength, again in dBm. Good for finding the sweet spot in your location. 



Notes: 

I have no way to corroborate the measurements, so cannot vouch for their accuracy. 
The signal level meter is very sketchy. It's hard to get a solid reading as it fluctuates widely and quickly. Jake: this could mean its inaccurate, or hyper accurate. I dunno.  ::  
After running the Antenna or Air scans, the WLAN Expert reports that the Tx rate has dropped to 2Mbps. Accessing the LAN immediately returns it to 11Mbps.
[/img]

----------


## MaximillianGraves

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1018

filarako?
na diavazeis to forum prin kaneis post  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Me ti leitourgiko to doulepses? Emena sta Win98 den doulevei kan h karta kai sta XP den leitoyrgei to WLANExpert

----------


## papashark

Μια τρύπα να μπω για να κρυφτό......

Και κάτι μου θύμιζε αλλά δεν θυμώμουν τι.....

Πώπω ξεφτίλα......

Καλά ώρες ώρες είμαι πολύ μ@λ@κ@ς......

Τέλος πάντων.... Κοίταξα το τι έχει γράψει ο κόσμος αλλά το βλέπω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον για το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης ρύθμισης ισχύς εξόδου για engenious under Windows... 

Μήπως να του δίναμε παραπάνω σημασία ?

----------


## ggeorgan

Κρίμα ρε Πάνο και 'γω νόμιζα πως δεν είναι κακό να παραδέχεται κανείς πως έκανε λάθος. Γιατί, λοπόν, να βρείς τρύπα να κρυφτείς αφού το παραδέχεσαι ; Κακό θα ήταν να γράφεις ατελείωτα post για να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα, αλλά τώρα ; Αμαρτία εξομολογουμένη ... Νομίζω ότι η ανακύκλωση μερικών παλαιοτέρων ιδεών από νέα οπτική γωνία (της ισχύος εξόδου στην περίπτωσή μας) καθόλου δεν βλάπτει. Άσε που η έκδοση του εν λόγω προγράμματος που συνοδεύει τις κάρτες είναι για τα μπάζα ! Με την βελτιωμένη έκδοση αυτή με πείθεις να το ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## JPG

Epidi:
1. Exo barethei na blepo afto to programmataki na menei axrisimopioito epidi paizei mono se win9x
2. To theoro poli kalo ergalio, mias kai mporei na metrisei ta stasima tis gramis_metaforas-kereas
3. Den blepo aftos pou to egrapse na skopevei na to ekseliksei

Rotao:
Gnorizontas oti yparxoun poloi programmatistes pou asxolountai me ta asirmata diktia mas (To SWN apo oti ksero exei kai omada anaptiksis logismikou). Endiaferete kanenas allos na ksekinisoume ena project, gia na kanoume port to en logo programma se Win2K kai WinXP?

Se periptosi pou den broume ton pigeo kodika tou WlanExpert, Endiaferete kanenas na ksekinisoume ena project gia tin dimiourgia mias tetoias efarmogis? Apo oti fenete o driver exei poli perisoteres dinatotites (Metrisi stasimon, rithmisi isxios klp) kai apo oti ksero i PRISM dinei dorean to SDK.

P.S: Ksexasa na anafero. Ena poli boithitiko ergalio pou diathetei to WlanExpert, einai to AirScan(telefteo screenshot). Metraei se oli tin mpanta poso sima dexete. Etsi mporoume na doume an pianoum esto kai ligo, ena kombo o opoios fernei poli xamilo sima, oste apo to sima tou den mporoume na paroume kamia pliroforia kai ara to netstumbler den ton dixnei! (Dioti den mporei na brei oute tin MAC address oute kanena allo xaraktiristiko tou 802.11). Stin ousia to AirScan diladi, einai ena ergalio gia metrisis sto fisiko epipedo.

 ## moderated :: andreas ## Παρακαλώ δεν γράφουμε greeklish, ξαναγράψε το μηνυμά σου με ελληνικά!!

----------


## papashark

> .....Gnorizontas oti yparxoun poloi programmatistes pou asxolountai me ta asirmata diktia mas (To SWN apo oti ksero exei kai omada anaptiksis logismikou). Endiaferete kanenas allos na ksekinisoume ena project, gia na kanoume port to en logo programma se Win2K kai WinXP?....


Μίλα με τον charmed.





> .....kai apo oti ksero i PRISM dinei dorean to SDK.


Εγώ δυστηχώς δεν έχω την ίδια πληρηφόρηση, από ότι έχω μάθει η Intersil δίνω το SDK και ακόμα μερικά πακέτα δωρεάν με την αγορά του EVAL kit, το οποίο όμως κάνει 1500$....... Θα ξεκινήσω επίσημη αλληλογραφία με την Intersil ζητώντας τους τσάμπα όλο το EVAL Kit ή έστω το SDK....

----------


## aeonios1

> Epidi:
> 
> Se periptosi pou den broume ton pigeo kodika tou WlanExpert, Endiaferete kanenas na ksekinisoume ena project gia tin dimiourgia mias tetoias efarmogis? Apo oti fenete o driver exei poli perisoteres dinatotites (Metrisi stasimon, rithmisi isxios klp) kai apo oti ksero i PRISM dinei dorean to SDK..


JPG,
δεν γνώριζα πως η Intersil δίνει το API για τα τσιπάκια της...θα κάνω μια επίσκεψη να δω τι γίνεται από το site της δεν μπορεί θα θέλουν να βοηθήσουν τους developers για εφαρμογές των προιόντων τους.

Με ενδιαφέρει προσωπικά να ασχοληθούμε με κάτι τέτοιο!Αν θες να τα πούμε και μέσω pm!

Δυστυχώς ο Jake δεν είναι αυτός που έφτιαξε το wlan expert!Θα κοιτάξω σε καμιά μηχανή αναζήτησης μήπως και βρω από που ξεκίνησε....

----------


## xaotikos

Σε ότι χρειαστείτε είμαι και εγώ πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω. Βέβαια από κώδικα ακόμα είμαι στην αρχή αλλά αν θέλετε οτιδήποτε άλλο....στην έρευνα στο inetrnet είμαι αρκετά καλός  ::  

Όπως έγραψε και ο papashark παραπάνω,πρέπει να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια μήπως γίνει κάτι με την Intersil να πάρουμε το SDK. Αν γίνει αυτό είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο. 

Ότι με χρειαστείτε pm!

----------


## LeChuck

Παιδια αμα καταφερετε κατι τετοιο θα παω να μαθω γλυπτικη να σας λαξεψω αγαλμα  ::   ::  

Αν και τον προγραμματισμο τον εχω παρατησει εδω και 2-3 χρονια , ειμαι προθυμος να βοηθησω (σε περιβαλλον VB τουλαχιστον  ::  ). Αλλιως μετα χαρας να γινω beta tester  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Ερώτηση : Εχει δουλέψει σε κανέναν η μέτρηση στασίμων με την Engineus. Και όταν λέω "έχει δουλέψει" εννοώ να δίνει λογικοφανείς τιμές, όχι να ανοίγει η οθόνη και να βγάζει τρελλά νούμερα.

----------


## JPG

> Εγώ δυστηχώς δεν έχω την ίδια πληρηφόρηση, από ότι έχω μάθει η Intersil δίνω το SDK και ακόμα μερικά πακέτα δωρεάν με την αγορά του EVAL kit, το οποίο όμως κάνει 1500$....... Θα ξεκινήσω επίσημη αλληλογραφία με την Intersil ζητώντας τους τσάμπα όλο το EVAL Kit ή έστω το SDK....



E pistevo oti an doun tin dinamiki ton diktion mas den tha mas arnithoun!  :: 

Perimenoume loipon me agonia ta apotelesmata tis prospathias sou me tin alilografia.

 ## moderated :: andreas ## Παρακαλώ δεν γράφουμε greeklish, ξαναγράψε το μηνυμά σου με ελληνικά!!

----------


## fatsoulas

Τελικά μ'αυτό το θέμα έγινε τελικά τίποτα???

----------


## papashark

Όχι, και δεν πρόκειτε από εμένα τουλάχιστον αφού σταμάτησα την προσπάθεια πολύ καιρό τώρα.

----------


## ngia

> Ερώτηση : Εχει δουλέψει σε κανέναν η μέτρηση στασίμων με την Engineus. Και όταν λέω "έχει δουλέψει" εννοώ να δίνει λογικοφανείς τιμές, όχι να ανοίγει η οθόνη και να βγάζει τρελλά νούμερα.


Δε δούλεψε σωστά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα μπορούσε να μετρήσει στάσιμα αφού πάνω στην πλακέτα δεν βλέπω αντίστοιχη σχεδίαση.

----------

